# Returning to the life



## Asharachne (Apr 21, 2018)

Yep. 

Likely relocating to Omaha from Lawrence hell hole KS temporarily. 
Then back on the road ((proper)) again after 7 long fucking years. 

Looking for anything squat worthy around Sweet Springs, MO. 
And anything notable and discreet anywhere, AR. 

No you can't be my 'road dawg'. I fly solo. 

Cheers y'all


----------



## Hobo Mud (Apr 21, 2018)

Welcome to STP! Safe travels and the best of luck to you.....


----------

